# Weebles



## FastTrax (Aug 21, 2021)

www.facebook.com/marketplace/category/weebles-toys/

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23Weebles&lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeble


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2021)

i loved the original ones in the 70s


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i loved the original ones in the 70s



What amazes me is stuff like this garners a fortune on auction sites. Only caveat is stuff like this, comics, Lionel trains and whatnot have to be in pristine condition  and like vintage items have to have all original parts. TTFN


----------

